# Angeln in den Poldern Nordholland



## ali-angler (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,
als passionierter Spinnfischer träume ich schon lange davon die Polder im norden der Niederlande unsicher zu machen. Im Oktober diesen Jahres werde ich diesen Traum endlich verwirklichen.
Nun kenne ich mich mit den Poldern so gut wie garnicht aus und wäre für jede Information dankbar.
Mir ist klar dass ich den Vispass brauche.
Hab mal bei Google Maps geschaut und die gegend um Groningen sieht sehr interessant aus.
Wir suchen eine Unterkunft für 5 Personen für 2 Wochen. Wenn jemand eine gute Adresse hat wär ich echt dankbar. 
In den Poldern reicht der Vispass oder?
und darf man auf den Poldern mit dem Boot fahren? Wenn ja, braucht man dafür eine extra erlaubnis? wie siehts mit dem Schleppen vom boot aus?
Ihr seht ich steh grad am anfang der Planung, aber noch ist ja genug Zeit.
Danke schon mal im voraus
Gruß Ali-Angler


----------



## Kark (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Poldern Nordholland*

Je nachdem um was für Polder es sich handelt braucht man neben dem Vispass eine Tageskarte bzw. den Vispass von dem Verein der die Polder pachtet. Ob man mit dem Boot auf die Polder kann ist dann auch auf dem Erlaubnisschein geregelt. In der Regel braucht man aber auf den im Schnitt 1m tiefen Gewässern kein Boot. Zu Fuss ist man in der Regel besser bedient. Mit dem Auto einen Spot anfahren, abfischen und ab zum nächsten Spot 
Es gibt Polder auf denen geschleppt wird wie zB da in Vlietlanden. Die Polder die ich kenne und gesehen habe sind aber zum Schleppen nicht geeignet.
Wenn man Schjeppangler ist, ist man an anderen Gewässer deutlich besser aufgehoben als wie auf 1m tiefen und 5-20m breiten Wasserlabyrinthen.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## ali-angler (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Poldern Nordholland*

danke schon mal für die infos dann such ich am besten nach einem Verein in der Gegend und erkundige mich oder rufe in der touristikinformation an wenn ich sowas finde.


----------



## Nanninga (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in den Poldern Nordholland*



ali-angler schrieb:


> Hi,
> als passionierter Spinnfischer träume ich schon lange davon die Polder im norden der Niederlande unsicher zu machen. Im Oktober diesen Jahres werde ich diesen Traum endlich verwirklichen.
> Nun kenne ich mich mit den Poldern so gut wie garnicht aus und wäre für jede Information dankbar.
> Mir ist klar dass ich den Vispass brauche.
> ...


Versuchs mal mit diesem Verein in Winschoten nahe der niederländischen Grenze.
Haben auch Infos für Deutsche im Netz.
Jahresschein für ganz Holland 30,-€,Jahres-Nachtangelschein 10,-€

Ich wohne in der Nähe und bin selbst in dem Verein.

http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/startpagina.html

*PS: Unterbringung im Bungalow oder Standcaravan (10m) empfehle ich:*
Campngplatz-Zuidlaarder Meer-in Zuidlaaren
Campingplatz-de Otter-Schildmeer-in Steendam
Campingplatz- am Louwermeer, Nähe Dokkum- gute Verbindung zur Insel Schiermonikoog.
oder wenn's ganz ruhig sein soll, schau mal unter www.oldambt.*nl*

Touristikinfo unter:http://groningen-info.de/index.php?itemid=48


*Ich hoffe Du findest was!*


*Übrigens: Nord-Holland ist lediglich ein Bereich im Norden der Provinz-Holland-und die Niederlande bestehen aus vielen Provincen.*
*Wenn Du was im Norden suchst, mußt Du nach Nord-Nederland suchen, das sind die Provincen -Groningen + Friesland. Sonst wäre es als wenn ein Niederländer in Deutschlands-Norden will und nach Nord-Bayern fragt.#*

*Alle Deutschen sagen immer Holland, wenn sie die Niederlande meinen, kann aber zu Fehlleitungen führen.*




Gruß

Nanninga


----------

